# If I had lots of money to spare..........



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Chrisman has this darling little girl. :wub: 

http://chrismanpuppies.com/AvailablePuppies.html

Anyone got 5K to spare? Lola would like a sister.  :biggrin:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

She's adorable. But $5000 for a pet puppy??


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Perhaps the price point is due to the fact both her parents are champions. So she was born with a silver bone in her mouth!  She is a beautiful pup though.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Absolutely stunning! Of course I agree 5k for a pet puppy! I think hubby would have a stroke. He already thinks I am nuts for wanting to spend 1000 for a puppy. Maybe oneday. Maybe I should start a puppy account to save up for one of these show stopper girls!!  Jamik paid 4k for his Bonnies Angel girl! took money out of his 401k to get her. So I can see where the puppies are 1800+ if both parents are champs.

Sure is a beauty though


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Nov 28 2009, 09:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855626


> She's adorable. But $5000 for a pet puppy??[/B]


NO wonder they can have two locations. Can we say GREEDY


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She is cute though :wub: While I would never pay that amount , I do think breeders can charge whatever they want, it's their right/
Just like it's my right to look the other way


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Nov 28 2009, 09:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855642


> She is cute though :wub: While I would never pay that amount , I do think breeders can charge whatever they want, it's their right/
> Just like it's my right to look the other way [/B]


very true... of course these babies are truly priceless but I just think there are certain limits when buying a pet. Female maltese on average are $2500-$3500 from most reputable show breeders. She is a cutie though. And her birthday is 09/09/09 so that is pretty cool!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I have to question why, in these times, prices are up on these little pups. Yes, the pedigrees are nice
but to raise prices 1500 to 2000 over prices 6 months ago seems a bit much to me.

On the other hand, for those who paid it, it's really none of our business.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Nov 28 2009, 11:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855660


> I have to question why, *in these times,* prices are up on these little pups. Yes, the pedigrees are nice
> but to raise prices 1500 to 2000 over prices 6 months ago seems a bit much to me.
> 
> On the other hand, for those who paid it, it's really none of our business.[/B]


 :goodpost: :goodpost: :goodpost: Thank you Brit! Finally someone was brave enough to say that! LOL 

What recession??  That is one pretty pup though! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I was shocked to see that price. It's the holiday season. I'd rather see Chrisman lower the price considerably ... and, then donate the rest of the asking price of $5.000 ... to Maltese rescue.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Whoa Peeps is a LOOKER for sure. 

I, however, would not purchase from anyone that can't even reply to an email.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Nov 28 2009, 09:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855634


> Absolutely stunning! Of course I agree 5k for a pet puppy! I think hubby would have a stroke. He already thinks I am nuts for wanting to spend 1000 for a puppy. Maybe oneday. Maybe I should start a puppy account to save up for one of these show stopper girls!!  Jamik paid 4k for his Bonnies Angel girl! took money out of his 401k to get her. So I can see where the puppies are 1800+ if both parents are champs.
> 
> Sure is a beauty though [/B]


I had never heard of Jamik Maltese, but looked on their website when you mentioned it. Jamik did finish the female Bonnie sold him, so the $4K he paid is significantly less than the going rate of one of Bonnie's show potentials.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Nov 28 2009, 10:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855646


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Nov 28 2009, 09:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855642





> She is cute though :wub: While I would never pay that amount , I do think breeders can charge whatever they want, it's their right/
> Just like it's my right to look the other way [/B]


very true... of course these babies are truly priceless but I just think there are certain limits when buying a pet. Female maltese on average are $2500-$3500 from most reputable show breeders. She is a cutie though. And her birthday is 09/09/09 so that is pretty cool!
[/B][/QUOTE]
I should also mention I have seen where some breeders did actually lower their prices a bit. I guess girls will always be up there, for me though I want a male so I am pretty safe


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

That girl is so cute :wub: , but 5,000 dollars? Maybe...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Nov 28 2009, 08:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855634


> Absolutely stunning! Of course I agree 5k for a pet puppy! I think hubby would have a stroke. He already thinks I am nuts for wanting to spend 1000 for a puppy. Maybe oneday. Maybe I should start a puppy account to save up for one of these show stopper girls!!  Jamik paid 4k for his Bonnies Angel girl! took money out of his 401k to get her. So I can see where the puppies are 1800+ if both parents are champs.
> 
> Sure is a beauty though [/B]


Your hubby may think you're nuts but if he's like mine, he'll get over it, LOL.

Did Jamik maltese tell you that little tibit? If so, they might not want that shared on a public forum, if they just mentioned it to you in conversation LOL. And that is actually a _*really*_ reasonable price for a well-bred show pup, honestly.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 29 2009, 12:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855826


> QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Nov 28 2009, 08:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855634





> Absolutely stunning! Of course I agree 5k for a pet puppy! I think hubby would have a stroke. He already thinks I am nuts for wanting to spend 1000 for a puppy. Maybe oneday. Maybe I should start a puppy account to save up for one of these show stopper girls!!  Jamik paid 4k for his Bonnies Angel girl! took money out of his 401k to get her. So I can see where the puppies are 1800+ if both parents are champs.
> 
> Sure is a beauty though [/B]


Your hubby may think you're nuts but if he's like mine, he'll get over it, LOL.

Did Jamik maltese tell you that little tibit? If so, they might not want that shared on a public forum, if they just mentioned it to you in conversation LOL. *And that is actually a really reasonable price for a well-bred show pup, honestly.*
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh yes! I've never seen a show pup for that price before! :shocked:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow, 5K is a pretty huge chunk-o-change. Too rich for my blood, but for the right person......hey, they're out there somewhere I imagine.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Is this available girl for show or pet homes? It doesn't say.

I think 'reasonable' is a very interesting word to use here. lol.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 29 2009, 06:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855955


> Is this available girl for show or pet homes? It doesn't say.
> 
> I think 'reasonable' is a very interesting word to use here. lol.[/B]


I think she is available as a pet.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 29 2009, 07:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855955


> Is this available girl for show or pet homes? It doesn't say.
> 
> I think 'reasonable' is a very interesting word to use here. lol.[/B]


I believe she is for pet home.  

"Reasonable" is always relative, IMO.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Nov 30 2009, 09:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856008


> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 29 2009, 07:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855955





> Is this available girl for show or pet homes? It doesn't say.
> 
> I think 'reasonable' is a very interesting word to use here. lol.[/B]


I believe she is for pet home.  

"Reasonable" is always relative, IMO.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, that was exactly my thought also. Regardless, that puppy is gorgeous!


----------



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

That is one gorgeous puppy...........if I had bred her and was selling her for a pet, I guarantee I would be asking a pretty penny for her also....she is stunning!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, Peeps is SOLD! That was fast!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 30 2009, 05:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856363


> Wow, Peeps is SOLD! That was fast![/B]


Oh she has? She really is gorgeous. Someone has a real cutie there. I wonder if she will pop up on this site


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Some pay 5K for a purse, hey if you can afford it then I say why not?


----------

